# Info on De La Cruz lines



## lonetrukr (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone have info or links to info on t he De La Cruz Bloodlines? I know this line has been around a long time and I am trying to research it more so I can know a little bit more about the female I am getting.. She is a De La Cruz/ Razor edge


----------

